# First Archery Deer= Largest Buck to date.



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it finally happened! I have shot 3 d tournaments, many evenings in the backyard, tweaking arrows, testing broadheads, shooting as much as possible. As luck would have it, I finally harvested my first animal with the old stick and string.

It was a classic spot and stalk from around 500 yards. I took a quartering away shot from 40 yards and he ran about 75 yards before he fell over dead. It was exhillerating. My buddy watched the whole show unfold. I will never forget the high fives and fist bumps when we hooked up a few minutes later. 

He actually turned out larger than I expected. I wasn't picky as I just wanted to cleanly harvest my first animal with a bow. He is a 24 1/2" wide 3x3 that is my largest buck to date.

Sorry that I only have this picture. My buddy has some field shots but I don't have them yet.

FH


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice, that will hook ya on archery.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nicely done sir!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done there, nice looking buck. All the hard work does pay off.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

beautiful buck, good job man


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Good Job, look forward to seeing your buddies pics


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stick and string! I didn't know you shot a recurve! And a forty yard shot! 8) You're a stud!  

Gongrats on a nice kill, even if your stick and string has wheels and pullys too...   

I just love a big three point...


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I just love a big three point...


I was going to post the same thing, I love the big 3's and that is a good one. Good job and nice buck!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a nice buck. I'm surprised he still has so much fuzz.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I love a big three as well. Sorry Tex-o-bob. You are correct, I have training wheels on my stick and string. Don't know that I am man enough to shoot traditional yet. Here is a field photo that I got from my buddy today.

I am still just a little in shock. I have tried for three years to have this opportunity and finally had it all come together. I was really surprised, looking back on the experience, how I went into "auto pilot" when I peaked out of the creek bed and saw him feeding there. I ranged him, nocked an arrow, drew and shot. I don't even remember thinking "release the arrow", but I remember hearing it smack and watching as the deer reacted. Way cool experience for me.

Thanks for the congratulations!

FH


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great buck! The only thing that sucks is now I have to compete with you getting a tag. O well welcome to archery man looks like your off to a great start.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

nice buck firehawk, congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck and congrats.it a cool feeling.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Another fine buck right there! Congratulations on putting it all together. You are hooked now. And I won't be competing with you for a tag. I wish all the hunters (except me and my gang) were archers.


----------

